

A Few Thoughts on Cryptographic Engineering - CapitalistCartr
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/

======
hackerjam
the permalink for this article can be found here:

[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2014/11/zero-
knowled...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2014/11/zero-knowledge-
proofs-illustrated-primer.html)

